# صلاة من اجل منكسري القلوب



## happy angel (30 يونيو 2009)

*اعنى يا يسوع ..
فى كل حاجاتى دعنى اّتى اليك فى ثقة متضعة قائلة : ساعدنى يا يسوع فى جميع شكوكى ,و حيرتى ,و تجاربى ,ساعدنى يا يسوع فى ساعات الوحدة ,الارهاق ,المحن ,فى فشل خططى و أمالى ..فى خيبة أملى ,فى المشاكل و الاحزان ...يارب ساعدنى 
عندما تخيب أنتظاراتى فى الاخرين و تبقى نعمتك وحدها التى تقدر ان تعننى ساعدنى يا يسوع و عندما القى بنفسي على حبك الرقيق ,كربى و مخلصى ساعدنى يا يسوع ..و عندما أكون مريضا ولا أستطيع أن اعمل بيدى او افكر بعقلى ساعدنى يا يسوع ..و بالرغم من القلق ,من السقطات و الضعفات من كل نوع ايضا ساعدنى يا يسوع ولا تنسانى ..ياربى القدير ,ها انا اتى امامك بكل ايمان اسالك ان تهبنى الراحة فى كل متاعبى ولا تتركنى ..ربى افتح بابك لان يداك المقتدريتين تفتح و تغلق لانك تريد ان تعطى السكينة التى انا ارغبها ايضا ..........الهىأقبل تضرعى من قلب جريح دائما ما يقتل و يحزن و الى اليك الى قلبك ياربى دائما يقاتل من اجلى بقوتك الالهية ولا تدعنى ابدا افر منزعجا لطلب العون ..ساعدنى ان اجد ملجأى فى كرمك السماوى الى الابد ............ ......... ........+
+امين*​


----------



## lovely dove (30 يونيو 2009)

اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن 
روووووووووووعة ياملاكي 
بجد صلاة ريحت قلبي قوي 
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يفرح قلبك
​


----------



## ميرنا (30 يونيو 2009)

امين يا ملاكنا صلاة اكتر من رائعة


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 يونيو 2009)

*صلاة جميلة جدا 
الرب يبارك حياتك 
ازكريني في صلواتك الخاصة​*


----------



## youhnna (30 يونيو 2009)

امين
شكرااااااااا على الصلاه هابى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يونيو 2009)

اميـــــــــــــــن 

ميررررسى على الصلاه يا هابى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zezza (30 يونيو 2009)

امين 
شكرا هابى على الصلاة الحلوة المريحة ربنا يصعدها كرائحة بخور عطرة 
و يسمع منى انا الخاطية 
شكرا حبيبتى ربنا يبارك حياة حضرتك


----------



## kalimooo (30 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا هابي

شكراااااا على  اتلصلاة  الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (28 أغسطس 2009)

lovely dove قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> روووووووووووعة ياملاكي
> بجد صلاة ريحت قلبي قوي
> تسلم ايدك
> ...


----------



## happy angel (28 أغسطس 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> امين يا ملاكنا صلاة اكتر من رائعة


----------



## happy angel (28 أغسطس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *صلاة جميلة جدا
> الرب يبارك حياتك
> ازكريني في صلواتك الخاصة​*


----------



## happy angel (28 أغسطس 2009)

youhnna قال:


> امين
> شكرااااااااا على الصلاه هابى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (28 أغسطس 2009)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــن
> 
> ميررررسى على الصلاه يا هابى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (28 أغسطس 2009)

zezza قال:


> امين
> شكرا هابى على الصلاة الحلوة المريحة ربنا يصعدها كرائحة بخور عطرة
> و يسمع منى انا الخاطية
> شكرا حبيبتى ربنا يبارك حياة حضرتك


----------



## happy angel (28 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا هابي
> 
> شكراااااا على  اتلصلاة  الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

